# Frage zu Libnodave und Hardware



## FC001 (18 Juli 2009)

Ich weis es ist ein leidiges thema und wurde auch schon oft besprochen... 

Bezüglich Libnodave wollte ich hier mal die Basics abklopfen, bzw. abklopfen lassen!!!

Welche Hardware brauche ich seitens der S7?
MPI und dann auf Com, oder kann ich vom Lean der S7 auch über TCP/IP (Ethernet)
connecten. Wie sollten diese dann konfiguriert werden, und worauf sollte man achten...

Ich denke einbindung von Libnodave und Nutzung, stellt glaube ich nach jetziger Sicht ein kleiners Problem dar. 
.dll Einbinden, Verbindung erstellen und dann sollte es funktionieren...

Jedoch wenn der Verbindungsaufbau nicht funktionieren sollt, wie kann ich dann eine Fehlersuch am besten durchführen ob die Konfiguration korrekt ist....

Wäre super wenn sich jemand hier kurz zeit nehmen kann und mir die Frage bzw. die informationen geben kann.

mfg


----------



## dalbi (18 Juli 2009)

Hallo,



FC001 schrieb:


> Welche Hardware brauche ich seitens der S7?
> MPI und dann auf Com, oder kann ich vom Lean der S7 auch über TCP/IP (Ethernet) connecten.


Beides ist möglich.



FC001 schrieb:


> Wie sollten diese dann konfiguriert werden, und worauf sollte man achten...


Mit was willst Du programmieren? Delphi, C, VB, VBA (Excel, ...), ...?

Ich finde die Beispiele eigentlich sehr schön Dokumentiert, an dieser stelle ein großes Lob an den Ersteller.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## FC001 (19 Juli 2009)

programmieren will ich das ganze in C#.

Mir geht das um die konfiguration um beiden aufeinander abzustimmen.

Gibt es Hardwareseitig etwas zu beachten?


----------



## dalbi (20 Juli 2009)

FC001 schrieb:


> programmieren will ich das ganze in C#.
> 
> Mir geht das um die konfiguration um beiden aufeinander abzustimmen.
> 
> Gibt es Hardwareseitig etwas zu beachten?



Hallo,

wie bereits geschrieben sind beide varianten möglich. Ich würde allerdings Ethernet bevorzugen wobei es über einen MPI-Adapter auch funktioniert.

Mit C kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, daher kann ich Dir auch nichts dazu sagen wie es unter C funktioniert.
In der ZIP Datei sind allerdings viele fertige (+Quellcode) Beispiele dazu vorhanden.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## FC001 (20 Juli 2009)

brauch ich bei MPI einen speziellen Devicenetstecker, oder kann ich den ganz normalen MPI/USB Adapter von Siemens nehmen???

Gibt es spezielle Gründe warum du ethernet bevorzugen würdest?


----------



## dalbi (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nein, eigentlich nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit ist bei größeren Datenmengen interessant. Der USB Adapter funktioniert natürlich auch.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## FC001 (21 Juli 2009)

werde mmich erstmal ran machen und loslegen, sollte ich fragen habe komme ich wieder....  

Danke erstmal..


----------



## Key (23 Juli 2009)

Geschwindigkeit ist erst ab einer 400er interessant darunter ist diese wohl leich da Ethernet bei der CP über den MPI Rückwandbus läuft. Ergo auch nur MPI geschwindigkeit. Bei einer 400er EthernetCP hast du dann schon 15-20 fache Kommleistung.

Son 10kByte Block bei ner 300er dauert dann schon so 2sec.

Gruß Key


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2009)

Key schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit ist erst ab einer 400er interessant darunter ist diese wohl leich da Ethernet bei der CP über den MPI Rückwandbus läuft. Ergo auch nur MPI geschwindigkeit. Bei einer 400er EthernetCP hast du dann schon 15-20 fache Kommleistung.
> 
> Son 10kByte Block bei ner 300er dauert dann schon so 2sec.
> 
> Gruß Key



Da spielen noch andere Faktoren mit. Das MPI-Protokoll unterscheidet sich vom IE-Protokoll. Bei IE fallen einige Ping-Pong-Spiele weg, die ebenfalls Zeit kosten. Die gleichen Bitrate bedeutet noch lange nicht den gleichen Datendurchsatz. Auf einer CP arbeitet ein eigener Prozessor, MPI wird in der Regel vom CPU-Prozessor mitgemacht. Bei 300er mit PN ist der Durchsatz (bei kleinen Zykluszeiten) deutlich größer als über eine separate CP etc. 
Performance in der Kommunikation ist allerdings ein abendfüllendes Thema.


----------



## uz71 (25 Juli 2009)

*PN  oder CP was mache ich falsch*

Hallo da hätte ich auch noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten

Ich nutze Libnodave mit Excel und einer 315 2DP/PN hier funktioniert die Verbindung optimal (TCP/IP).
Nun möchte ich auch eine 315 2DP  mit CP343-1 IT mit Libnodave und Excel ansprechen allerdings kann ich in diesem Fall keine Verbindung aufbauen(TCP/IP).
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2009)

Die Rack- und Slotnummer der CPU (und nicht der CP) im TSAP verwendet?
Bei der 300er ist dies Rack 0 und Slot 2.


----------



## uz71 (25 Juli 2009)

ok 

aber leider weis ich nicht wo ich die eintragen soll


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2009)

uz71 schrieb:


> ok
> 
> aber leider weis ich nicht wo ich die eintragen soll



Wie sieht die Parametrierung der Funktion aus, die die Verbindung zur SPS aufbaut?


----------



## uz71 (25 Juli 2009)

Die Verbindung zur SPS über CP 343-1 IT funktioniert jetzt
Daten von Excel aus SPS lesen auch ok
Daten von Excel in SPS schreiben nicht ok, da muss ich mir  noch mal genau ansehen.

Gruss
uz


----------

